# Attacked by a skier...!



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Title is not a truly representative statement of what happened, but i was minding my own business, coming down a green, quite wide, doing about 30kmh, not busy, maybe 5 or 6 people that i could see, when i get hit from behind.

The skier had one ski in front on my front binding, and one in-between my bindings, and hit me with such force i ended up doing at least 2 cartwheels according to a friend.

He said he had not seen anything like in EVER. The guy came out of nowhere, and just made no attempt to try to turn...!!!

The annoying thing is, i was in absolute agony, couldn't breathe, and he just brushed himself off and carried on...! I don't get it... Why are people like that...

Anyway, was about 200m from the bottom of the slope, another guy went got help, and they got me off the hill.

Have a bruised kidney and muscles on my left side, which is painful, but just bearable. And when i got home i took my boot off and had such bad pain in my foot it was indescribable. So i trip to the hospital followed. Kidney is bruised and will be painful for a week or so, they x-rayed as well to be on the safe side, and my foot, 3 x-rays of my foot, and it showed nothing, so home i came, still in agony, and now i am unable to put any weight on it at all...

I don't think it is my foot but my ankle, and it is really not good, so i am going back to the hospital this afternoon to see if they will do some more x-rays but of the ankle, the only problem is, i can't stand on it at all, so waiting for a friend to bring some crutches so i can even walk out of the door... 

I really hope this is not the end of my season, i was progressing really well the last couple of weeks...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, that sucks...sorry to hear man. That skier needs a good beat down. So he just left the scene? Crazy...people these days are so self absorbed. 

As for the ankle, you'll likely want to get a CT scan to really see what is up. X-rays aren't all that effective with the ankle and often miss things, especially if you did something to your talus. I'm no Dr., but I broke my ankle in 3 places last season. They initially did X-rays that only showed what looked like two minor hairline fractures. After a CT Scan they found a 3rd break and the other two were bigger than initially thought. 

Is your ankle black and blue or just swollen? 

Get well soon! That skier has some bad karma to live with for hauling ass afterwards. Too bad you didn't have it on video.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

You forgot to say who you were going to sue. I thought that's what everybody does now?
Hope it's nothing bad and you just need rest!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude! So sorry to hear this. I know you were in no shape to do so at the time, but sure wish you or a bro had kicked that skiers ass for taking off.

At the risk of sounding like some negative Nancy,.. I want to mention this because the same sort of thing happened to my riding buddy after she moved to Switzerland,…

She was hit from behind by,.. you guessed it! A damned skier. Her foot and ankle hurt like hell and after X-rays etc. doctors said severe sprain. Turns out she had actually torn/separated several ligaments including the tendons holding the tib/fib together for her foot and ankle to rest on and bare weight against. Doc's missed it entirely! 

She walked around like that in severe pain for several weeks before they caught it. She eventually got the surgery necessary to fix it, but her recovery was much harder because of it. 

Just giving you a heads up so you don't go through similar if pain continues to be severe!

Good Vibes to you and Best of luck for continuing your season!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

@DevilWithin

They have x-rayed again about an hour ago, the ankle this time, no fractures...!!!

@Karpediem

Can't sue, it is Norway, they don't allow it... Haha
Not that i would know who it is anyway, but i don't think they where Norwegian, but the people that did stop and help where fantastic...! 

@Chomps1211

It is what it is, i am not gonna street about it now, all i know is that it happened, and nothing much more i can do about it...!

-----

The hospital have strapped it up now, and told me that the swelling should go down in 2 to 3 days, it is bruised as well, and the way it was explained was as stretched ligaments or soft tissue bruising, but to keep it elevated and if on Tuesday it has not started to go down or has gone down, to go back, i get that there may be more to it, but now it is strapped it feels a lot more comfortable and i can al least put a little weight back on it, although i am not, so going to keep it up, rest and just chill for a week and let it heal...! My back is still sore, but again, it is nothing compared to when i broke my back, and while that has some bruising, it is not serious, just a pain with the discomfort...

Thanks for your replies, it is not putting me off, and i am not gonna let it get me down, so onwards and upwards...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this and the injuries. Prayers for safe & speedy recovery. 

Sometimes with the swelling the xrays won't reveal a break or fracture. I have many experiences (kids) with this. Come back in a week to reveal the small break or usually the fracture. Especially if he drilled the side of your ankle with his ski tip which sounds entirely plausible from your description. 

I know you never saw him and your buddy was more interested in your well being but damn that is just wrong to not make sure the guy that you (he) hit is ok !!!
Societal issue all the way, no care for ones fellow man, ones own actions or the out come of bad decisions. IE: probably a newbie out of control.

Well again, hope all goes well and I'm sure you'll keep us all updated.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, sorry to hear that. Glad to hear you're OK and no brain injuries is always good when there's a big crash. Hopefully you won't need surgery and your ankle is just badly bruised or something like that.

I can't stand people who are like that and have no regard, respect or compassion for their fellow human. In general, people are awful, which sucks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Vibes dude...sounds like the skier was bombing and was not paying attention with cross town traffic. Yesterday at bakes is twas the brown ribbon of death that was carrying alot of traffic and there was this x-ing traffic where skiers were bombing in from the side.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

it's sucks man..! fkn skiers. im really afraid of the sometimes, their pointy skis are like fkn blades.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

most of them skiers are just dicks, always make stupid comments towards boarders, smacking our boards in lift lines that i think is intentional, i had one hit me from behind about 3 weeks ago , is was steep and super icy, we slid a good 200 feet , i fell ontop of him, i was able to stop up before we slamed into the trees, when we i moved over and his ass slid another 200 feet, i gave him thumbs up to see if he was ok and all i got was a dirty look like it was my fault.i was next to one of his skies , i was going to take it to him but after his look i left it there and took off.dont know what there problem is, all though yesterday i did meet alot of cool skiers so its not all of them. i was lucky i didnt get hurt, sorry for ur injury suks


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought we were supposed to blame the person who got hit for doing something to make himself get hit? Maybe that was a different thread...

Sorry you got hurt. Heal well.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

its just like driving a car , if your rear end somebody your at fault, same rule applies out our hill , person in front has the right away


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I thought we were supposed to blame the person who got hit for doing something to make himself get hit? Maybe that was a different thread...
> 
> Sorry you got hurt. Heal well.





czoid74 said:


> its just like driving a car , if your rear end somebody your at fault, same rule applies out our hill , person in front has the right away


See! Smiley's work! When typing u gotta remember,..! Some folks are sarcasm impared!  

:hairy:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> See! Smiley's work! When typing u gotta remember,..! Some folks are sarcasm impared!


Absence of smilies is culling. You pass.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That sucks Kevin. Heal fast!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Shit, that's ugly! Hope the skier gets hit by karma real bad. How can ppl be like that?!?

Injuries in the ankles are hard to see with xray, especially when the swelling already was there when you reached the hospital. But even if nothing is broken... also "just" torn liganents or a teared tendon can hurt as hell and won't let you be able to stand on it and these injuries are hard to spot - if at all - on x-rays. They need time to heal.

Speedy recovery! Hope your season didn't end with that hit.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my god. Your ankle injury sounds like mine. The swelling is a bitch to bring down. Be prepared to get some PT on it. And as mentioned, go back to the hospital or clinic to get it double checked that nothing has been broken. 

Good on your buddy for not losing their temper and chasing off after the skier. I do not know that I would have been able to keep myself in check. 

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The skier that hit and injured my friend did the same thing! Got up and just took off! Shit! I've taken the time to make sure anyone who's hit me was ok before I started screaming and cursing at them. 

If it isn't already, it should be a Pass Pullable offense at least. There's just no excuse for that! (...I'm certain these are the same people who ding cars in pRking lots and just drive away!). They Should be boiled in oil!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

That's why it's always better to ride wih a friend: rescues you form a tree well and beats the skiers up when needed.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

These are the rules for Norway...



> 10 RULES FOR ALPINE skiers and snowboarders
> 
> 1. RESPONSIBILITY TO AVOID INJURY
> 
> ...


That is translated of course, so some of it looks like it makes no sense, but as you can see for number 10, it is mandatory for you to give help and to provide details, from witnesses as well as the person involved...


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Sucks man...sorry to hear it. Same thing happened to me one time, but I was stopping at the very bottom of the black diamond trail where there is a 'slow down' sign about 30' from the lift line. I blew by the the skier on the run, giving him plenty of room...he tried to catch up to me and ended up running his damn skies up between my legs and pushing me about 15 feet past the 'slow down' sign. I was absolutely livid...guess it was his lucky day that I let him go with just some cussing and yelling about how much of idiot he was.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Man I hope you have a speedy recovery. 

But in all honesty we boarders as a whole probably bang up more skiers than vice versa


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

I feel like we have the same injury, you just got a severe deep tissue bruise

OR hairline fracture tibia bone

OR hairline fracture talus bone

Its hard to register these hairline ones on the x-ray, and u can't cast them u just deal..

Anyways i was on opiates for 3 days and the on the 5 day I could walk minor sprain on the ankle, ligament bruising, and a hairline tibia fracture. * seasons is over tho * unless march is snowy..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

let this be a lesson to everyone to not be such a selfish piece of shit on the mountain or driving to and fro.

the asshattery going on the last couple days has been epic. 

nothing like a conglomeration of ski and snowboard industry types to turn summit county into a gape fest.

in other news the snow is great.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

kevin,

wow! none of your friends got a good look at him?

Take a few days of RnR watch some snow porn, and hopefully you will feel better.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Speed recovery Kev, hope you get back shredding soon!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

My foot is doing much better, i can put weight on it already and the swelling has gone down, my back is still really painful and causing me issues though...

Lets hope that starts to heal...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

F1EA said:


> That's why it's always better to ride wih a friend: rescues you form a tree well and beats the skiers up when needed.



So that's why you ride with the two biggest dudes you know who shred... [emoji12]


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

destroy said:


> So that's why you ride with the two biggest dudes you know who shred... [emoji12]


ahhh hahaha 

You gotta problem eh? gotta problem?
Well, talk to these two guys here heheheheheh


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well i am walking now, no more pain in my foot unless i stand on it awkwardly, so that is good news, the back pain is easing, but i have a really weird fit of sneezing due to being indoors so much right now, and when i sneeze i am in agony... But getting there and quicker than i thought i would...!!!

Gonna take it easy still, but will try some easy runs on Saturday with Sneaky as he is desperate to get on the snow...!

Will be going with a friend and his boy as well, so if i can't cope, then i can sit it out and he can carry on, i know i shouldn't rush it, but i can't help it... Haha


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Ok, so a little update, i never made it to the slope Saturday, i decided a quick flight to the UK to see my nan for her 96th b/day was a better option, it also gave me a few more days rest...!

I got back yesterday (Tuesday) lunchtime, and i went last night with the boy for his lesson...!

I am still a little sore, but i strapped on my boots, put on my back protector, and hit the slope, it went ok, but i was being careful, and my back as i said is a little sore, primarily when i sneeze or bend down, but the rest is ok, i was also rocking my new Flow NS2 on my old Ride DH2 for the 1st time, i have to say, i didn't think i would notice the difference with the canted foot beds, but it definitely takes the pressure of your legs, and after a few runs, i strapped into my old Flow 5's on my Endeavour and i could feel the difference immediately, and it caused more pain in my side/back as well...

So i will carry on, but slowly, and carefully, but i am back on the snow even if it is not how i would normally ride.. But any day missed is a day wasted...!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Ok, so a little update, i never made it to the slope Saturday, i decided a quick flight to the UK to see my nan for her 96th b/day was a better option, it also gave me a few more days rest...!
> 
> I got back yesterday (Tuesday) lunchtime, and i went last night with the boy for his lesson...!
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting back out!


----------



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

About your ankle, look up Snowboarder's Ankle. It's an injury that most doctors are unaware of and is nearly impossible to detect on X-Ray. I'm pretty sure I got it after a pretty nasty crash, couldn't stand at all for about 2 days and it took about a year to fully heal. For months taking off my right boot would hurt like hell...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

wickedsight said:


> About your ankle, look up Snowboarder's Ankle. It's an injury that most doctors are unaware of and is nearly impossible to detect on X-Ray. I'm pretty sure I got it after a pretty nasty crash, couldn't stand at all for about 2 days and it took about a year to fully heal. For months taking off my right boot would hurt like hell...


Boom. I've had this fracture on both ankles. It's been more persistent than any other injury I've sustained.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Good to hear you're feeling better Kevin. That back thing sounds quite similar to what I got earlier this season, but I'm pretty fine now.

I'm sure that asshat was a Dane. Seriously. When I was in Trysil, in 4 occasions out of 5 when someone was being an asshole on the slope and I could confirm the nationality it was a Dane. They're not evil, just completely clueless.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> I'm sure that asshat was a Dane. Seriously. When I was in Trysil, in 4 occasions out of 5 when someone was being an asshole on the slope and I could confirm the nationality it was a Dane. They're not evil, just completely clueless.





> Wikipedia: A Scandinavian nation, Denmark shares strong cultural and historic ties with its overseas neighbours Sweden and Norway. The national language, Danish, is very closely related and mutually intelligible with Swedish and Norwegian.


Break it down for me. Why are they so different from Sweden and Norway?


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Break it down for me. Why are they so different from Sweden and Norway?


First: Denmark is totally flat - think of your living room floor but remove everything including the small dust balls that can lie under the sofa.
Second: Their language is nothing near "our" - think of someone talking with their mouth full of food and/or water. Impossible to understand even though the words are similar. But great to make fun of.
Third: They don't know what snow is because the get it so rarely. So when they go for a trip to Sweden/Norway for some skiing they always ends up in the ditch/stuck in the beginning of the hill/etc. 
Fourth: Since the have no knowledge of snow they have no knowledge of skiing/snowboarding making them a hazard to all other people on the mountain. Trysil (big resort in Norway) had to close their halfpipe because of all the Danish people injuring themselves there.
Fifth: They have no manor. Even though they have no experience (on anything) they think they are king of the hill and acts like that all the time.

A couple of stories from Swedish resort "Kläppen":
- In the park area there is combo kick-"dining table"-kick. Guess where the Danish people sat down for a cup of coffee and some snacks?
- In one of the bigger jumps a Dane barely made it up to the top of the kick and continued dropped almost 10 feet straight down.

I can go on for ever 

And they tried to take a piece of our land (Skåne) but we got i back. On second though they could have kept it. Skåne is also flat and the inhabitants have no knowledge of snow. 

And they are our (Sweden) little brother, so we can/have to make fun of them all the time 

Then I can tell similar stories about the stupid people in Norway.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Break it down for me. Why are they so different from Sweden and Norway?


So glad you asked. Denmark has no mountains - in fact they barely have hills. They just don't understand the concept, and through thousands of years of evolution and natural adaption they are genetically and culturally unfit to be on the slopes. That's the hypothesis anyway. 

I love my Danish friends, and I like Danes in general. They should just stay the hell away from the slopes.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> [---]Their language is nothing near "our" - think of someone talking with their mouth full of food and/or water. Impossible to understand even though the words are similar. But great to make fun of.
> [---]
> And they tried to take a piece of our land (Skåne) but we got i back. On second though they could have kept it. Skåne is also flat and the inhabitants have no knowledge of snow.
> [---]
> Then I can tell similar stories about the stupid people in Norway.


There now Goldwin, let's not be too harsh. Let's not forget all Scandinavians hate us Swedes and we should be a little humble about it.

I live in Skåne btw.  But I moved in from up north so I'm a little different. But I agree that Skåne absolutely sucks in winter. Our closest hill worth mentioning is Vallåsen just over the border in Halland, and that place is almost always full of...Danes. :dry:


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> There now Goldwin, let's not be too harsh. Let's not forget all Scandinavians hate us Swedes and we should be a little humble about it.
> 
> I live in Skåne btw.  But I moved in from up north so I'm a little different. But I agree that Skåne absolutely sucks in winter. Our closest hill worth mentioning is Vallåsen just over the border in Halland, and that place is almost always full of...Danes. :dry:


Of course they hate us. We are the bigger brother to Denmark, Norway and not to forget Finland. We are bigger and better so why shouldn't they hate us?  Humble enough?  

Skåne is great...in the summer. Perfect place to start golf season any weekend in April. Unless there is a little Easter trip planned for Sälen/Trysil.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I love that you take the piss out of the Danes, but calling the Norwegians stupid...??? Haha

They got all the coast and with that the oil, not so stupid are they really...  They also made sure they kept the money and never wasted it...

But they are clueless in a lot of regards, but certainly never stupid... 

Oh and the Norwegians are definitely better at cross country... They love kicking the Swedes up the arse about how good they are...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Got it. Thanks for the history lesson fellas.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I love that you take the piss out of the Danes, but calling the Norwegians stupid...??? Haha
> 
> They got all the coast and with that the oil, not so stupid are they really...  They also made sure they kept the money and never wasted it...
> 
> ...


That's kind of why I asked him to be humble.

However let's save that cross country discussion to AFTER the world championships are over, shall we?


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

My great grandmother was such a sweet lady, until somebody misspelled her name. When that happened she'd get snarky and reply "I'm no god-damned swede!" 

I never knew why they hated each other so much.

Glad you're back out there!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

JH84 said:


> My great grandmother was such a sweet lady, until somebody misspelled her name. When that happened she'd get snarky and reply "I'm no god-damned swede!"
> 
> I never knew why they hated each other so much.


Oh we don't hate each other. It's just the Danes (and Norwegians, and Finns) hating us Swedes.  It's a combination of envy and imperialism, really. The Danes used to be no 1 in North Europe, and then the Swedes kicked their asses. Oh, and we occupied most of Scandinavia and the Baltics too. So we're the invaders. Anytime a Swede speaks too enthusiastically about union or cooperation in the presence of another Scandinavian citizen you'll see their eyes go dark. :happy:


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

SGoldwin said:


> - In one of the bigger jumps a Dane barely made it up to the top of the kick and continued dropped almost 10 feet straight down.


Sorry for the bit of hijack,and the newbie question and not that I will be attempting higher jumps any time soon, I'd like to know why it is unsafe to not have enough speed to properly clear the jump and how does going faster (and effectively flying higher/further) helps people land massive jumps without breaking both their legs/knees?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

TooNice said:


> Sorry for the bit of hijack,and the newbie question and not that I will be attempting higher jumps any time soon, I'd like to know why it is unsafe to not have enough speed to properly clear the jump and how does going faster (and effectively flying higher/further) helps people land massive jumps without breaking both their legs/knees?


typical dane right there


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Sorry for the bit of hijack,and the newbie question and not that I will be attempting higher jumps any time soon, I'd like to know why it is unsafe to not have enough speed to properly clear the jump and how does going faster (and effectively flying higher/further) helps people land massive jumps without breaking both their legs/knees?


The landing is not flat


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, never saw those up close.

Well everyone has to start somewhere and learn from somewhere


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The norwegains don't HATE the Swedes, they love coming shopping there as it is so much cheaper, so they do put up with you and find uses for you... 

And yes we can wait until AFTER the World Cup has finished... But we already know what the result will be... We kicked your arse again...!!!


----------

